# Some of my carvings from Feb to now.



## mrkcruzr (May 12, 2012)

I started carving in Feb. for the first time and have been hooked on it. I am constantly on this site admiring all your work, getting ideas, and gaining a ton of knowledge. I want to thank everyone for sharing their work and knowledge. I noticed this forum has been a little dead lately so I figured I would post up some of my work so far to possibly rejuvenate the interests.






This head was my very first attempt at carving anything with a chainsaw, I didn't look at a picture or reference anything, the vision in my head must not have been clear because I now realize I carved a rabbit or cats mouth on it and the ears are a bit over dramatic even for cartoonish style I was goin for. It took me about an hour and half to do this one. I can now do them in about 40 mins.





This little guy was my first attempt at a full bear, I was nervous about getting it to fit on the log so I did draw a quick sketch of what I had in mind. He ended up with a knot on his one eye if you are wondering why they look different.





This bear took me 3 hrs to carve. 





This was my second attempt at a full bear and I didnt use any reference for it. It took 4.5 hours to carve and my biggest mistake, I think, is that I rushed the head. The eyes are far apart along with the ears and the head isnt round enough but it still gets the idea acrossed i guess.









These two gator heads were carved out with an electric polan chainsaw because I had some neighbors who were getting sick of the constant chainsaw noise. The teeth, eyes and nostrils were done with a dremel tool. The head smaller head is my first attempt I burned it thinking it would look more real but I like the other one better left natural and just burned the negative space in the mouth.









and this is my latest full bear, it took me about 3.5 hours to carve. 

All of these carving were done with a MS192 and MS201 with regular 12" bars, I have ordered a carving bar kit but have yet to receive it. I have some unfinished stuff that I cant finish the detail with a regular bar so hopefully this stuff with be easier with a carving bar. I hope this inspires some other newbies and I'm open to hearing what you experts have to say in helping me improve. Sorry for the long post, Thanks for your time.


----------



## Boydt8 (May 14, 2012)

*Wow, nice!*

Pretty good work, when I first started carving, mine did not look anything close to a bear more like a bat from hell!
Practice, practice, practice
I need to start back up to carving, I am already backed up, 6 months ago was the last time I carved, needed to take a break!
Great work keep it up!


----------



## amert (May 14, 2012)

Sorry Bro not a carver, but did want to tell you that the bear drinking the beer looks awesome! I haven't seen much of this type of work in my area, but I think that looks great!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## motomama101 (May 15, 2012)

Wow!
The progression from Feb to May is great! You're a natural!
I like your thinking "outside the box" on the last bear and the gator head -- look forward to seeing more of your creativity.
Good work!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 15, 2012)

based on your last couple of items there it looks like you been doing this longer than just since february! I'm curious- were you in an artistic field before, or how did you get started on this? this is something I have always been fascinated with, but I wouldn't even know where to get started. guess I should go to read some chainsaw carving forums huh! thanks for sharing!


----------



## sun64 (May 15, 2012)

I would agree with the last post. Have you done this before or are you a natural. 
I think your level of work on the carvings is truley fantastic .
Very impressive for the amount of time you have involved in your art. 
Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (May 17, 2012)

here is one of mine from last spring i would post a better one but i dont have any newer pics of bears 
go off pics of real bears if you want real i go for more cute then but people always told me they look so real 
im starting to go more twards real now 


http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t324/bigjohn1895/mystuff/stuff for sale/100_1058.jpg?t=1306122643


----------



## mrkcruzr (May 17, 2012)

*Thank You!*

I apologize for my delayed response. Thank you, I'm glad you all enjoy my work! I do have a bit of artistic background, My mother is a Floral Designer and skilled with drawing/ painting. My father is a very skilled sculptor/ carver,(not chainsaw carving, more old school like with a hammer and chisel) a lot of he's greatest pieces are carved from stone and he has hundreds of hours invested in them. I have a Degree in Landscape Design and most of my work has been on paper, I have tried to sculpt and carve things growing up but I tend to grow bored with it and I lack the patience it takes to bring ideas I have in my head to life. Chainsaw carving is both exciting to do and I find I can create things fairly quickly before I loose interest. 
I have received my carving bar but have yet to try it out, hopefully I can do more detailed work with it. That's a nice bear Bigjohn1895, I like his face, its close to real looking with a dramatic expression, Good Work! I took some pictures of some taxidermy Bears this past weekend to help with some realistic looking bears I may try. 
I hoping to fit in some carving between work and milling this weekend. I look forward to seeing some more of everyones work!


----------

